# Living in the Gutter



## gradygirl (Jul 20, 2006)

Ok, so I'm working in the billing department of my dad's private practice this summer. :sad: 

I was reading a patient charge sheet to enter in information when the order comments caught my eye. The man was in the ER for a ball injury. (My mind lives in the gutter sometimes, so...) Then I read his exam description; he had been _hit with_ a ball. :blush:


----------



## cpsains (Jul 20, 2006)

I have friends that work in the ER Dept.  They alway have the best stories. Some of the things people use. Blows my mind.


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 20, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> Ok, so I'm working in the billing department of my dad's private practice this summer. :sad:
> 
> I was reading a patient charge sheet to enter in information when the order comments caught my eye. The man was in the ER for a ball injury. (My mind lives in the gutter sometimes, so...) Then I read his exam description; he had been _hit with_ a ball. :blush:


 

LOL Join the club, that was my first thought when I read what you typed too.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hell, it was my first, third, and fifth thought after I read his post. :wacko:


----------



## Jon (Jul 21, 2006)

Wingnut said:
			
		

> LOL Join the club, that was my first thought when I read what you typed too.


I thought your Dad might be a poditrist....


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> I thought your Dad might be a poditrist....



:huh: :huh: :huh: What does a foot doc have to do with ball injuries?


----------



## Jon (Jul 21, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> :huh: :huh: :huh: What does a foot doc have to do with ball injuries?


 
There is a ball of the foot, isn't there?


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah, but that's not the type of "ball" I was talking about...


----------



## Jon (Jul 21, 2006)

I know....


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 21, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> I know....



You, my friend, are too much.


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 25, 2006)

Great, here's another pt. charge slip.

Man comes in with right leg pain. "Why?" you might ask. Because he cut himself with a chainsaw. :huh:


----------



## Jon (Jul 29, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:
			
		

> Great, here's another pt. charge slip.
> 
> Man comes in with right leg pain. "Why?" you might ask. Because he cut himself with a chainsaw. :huh:


Moron... OSHA: "He wasn't wearing chaps!"


----------

